# Like new 12' 8" 4oz-8oz Carolina Cast Pro Gen 2



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Only used a few times. Purchased in January. $299. Located in Central VA. Shipping can be arranged. Price TBD. I will also consider meeting for drop off etc.


----------



## Hunter89 (Aug 14, 2021)

Price shipped to 28645?


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Hunter89 said:


> Price shipped to 28645?


$35


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

SOLD….no longer available


----------

